# Taylormade R11 Rescue



## ScienceBoy (Apr 6, 2011)

Firstly, which is quite confusing, the club does not say R11 on it anywhere, this I found quite disappointing!

For someone new to the rescue/hybrid scene the new adjustable rescue offering from Taylormade might be a bit like being thrown in the deep end. Thankfully the confidence inspiring head and face shape allayed all my fears and I stepped up to my first few hits feeling far from nervy.

Even with my positive outlook it took a few range sessions and a trip out on the course or two before the club started to work but once it did the shot shape and feel from the face were beyond anything the 3 iron it replaced could achieve.

The first few good shots I got from the club were mostly from divots where no other low lofted club could ever have escaped, long gone are the days where I pitch it out and still have a mid iron to the green!

I have yet to fully explore the adjustability the club has but I can see that being able to choose to change the club will mean I can make it slot perfectly into my bag between the 5 wood and the 4 iron.

From good lies and the tee the low weight port really helps the ball get airborne, once you find the swing that works that is and this is the bit that takes the time. Before you find the right ball position and angle of attack the ball flight is very low but it still has more spin than a long iron so does not bound and run on out of control.

I must disagree with the magazine review that said the white head makes it look large and discourage the better player. I felt the white head had little impact and I soon got used to it. The club generally felt very compact but also easy to hit from all lies.

I would recommend this to anyone looking for a quality rescue no matter what brand of club they prefer.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 7, 2011)

It doesn't say R11 on it because it's not an R11 Rescue, it's just a "TaylorMade Rescue"...It's just got the same white head as the R11/R11 Fairways and Superfast. 

I agree though. I tried one the other week...It was nice!


----------



## Robobum (Apr 7, 2011)

I went to a TM demo day to try the new rescue as I really liked the look of it in the shop stand. To be honest I wasn't impressed, the face felt a little dead for me. Tried the superfast rescue and wow, that is the easiest club i have ever hit. As it's so light even the slowest of swing speeds will get something out of it.

Made the mistake of trying the R11 driver whilst there.....big mistake. Now need to accumulate some winnings to fund one of those beauties. Even the bottom groove thin ones were flying past my "buttoned" current driver. Bugger.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 7, 2011)

I wasn't impressed, the face felt a little dead for me.
		
Click to expand...

I started using a very steep iron swing on it rather than a more sweeping wood swing which had yeilded those types of feelings.

I found the opposite with the right swing, everything zinged right off the middle and felt great. Even toe/heel shots went long a straight!

It really is a club you have to hit down into but the rewards are sweet!


----------



## TriggerTech (Apr 11, 2011)

The superfast is an amazing club from all lies, took it into a bunker the oher week (not plugged) and had a nice 180 yrd walk down the fairway, simply brilliant


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 11, 2011)

I wasn't impressed, the face felt a little dead for me.
		
Click to expand...

I started using a very steep iron swing on it rather than a more sweeping wood swing which had yeilded those types of feelings.

It really is a club you have to hit down into but the rewards are sweet!
		
Click to expand...

Aren't all rescue & hybrids to be hit down on instead of sweeping off the top


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 24, 2011)

Results are getting better and better with this baby!

Recently nailed one 260 yards downhill down wind and another downwind 250. Sadly the latter one was supposed to be a lay up short of the water and the darn thing went in!

I am really getting this to work for me but I have yet to notice it saving me significant shots, usually the odd one here or there from poor lies (one lovely one at Waltham Windmill at easter). I do however see this club being a big part of future low scores.


----------



## bobmac (May 25, 2011)

Waltham Windmill ???
		
Click to expand...

Nice wee course. Lots of water if I remember


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 17, 2011)

Things still improving!

Its now a go to tee club, a good par 5 layup club and a good par 4 attacking club!

I changed it up 1* to 19.5 now and its even better! Love the adjustability option!


----------



## bobmac (Jun 18, 2011)

Things still improving!
		
Click to expand...

We'll be the judge of that


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 19, 2011)

Things still improving!
		
Click to expand...

We'll be the judge of that  

Click to expand...

I know  I bet I will have a horror day at BM after all my recent improvements! This club was instrumental in my two latest rounds, 39 points and an 82. Hit two of them to par our clubs SI 2 9th today!

I love this club the more I play with it. I have bought some great things this year, the new irons, the V Easy and now this club!


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jun 19, 2011)

Firstly, which is quite confusing, the club does not say R11 on it anywhere, this I found quite disappointing!

For someone new to the rescue/hybrid scene the new adjustable rescue offering from Taylormade might be a bit like being thrown in the deep end. Thankfully the confidence inspiring head and face shape allayed all my fears and I stepped up to my first few hits feeling far from nervy.

Even with my positive outlook it took a few range sessions and a trip out on the course or two before the club started to work but once it did the shot shape and feel from the face were beyond anything the 3 iron it replaced could achieve.

The first few good shots I got from the club were mostly from divots where no other low lofted club could ever have escaped, long gone are the days where I pitch it out and still have a mid iron to the green!

I have yet to fully explore the adjustability the club has but I can see that being able to choose to change the club will mean I can make it slot perfectly into my bag between the 5 wood and the 4 iron.

From good lies and the tee the low weight port really helps the ball get airborne, once you find the swing that works that is and this is the bit that takes the time. Before you find the right ball position and angle of attack the ball flight is very low but it still has more spin than a long iron so does not bound and run on out of control.

I must disagree with the magazine review that said the white head makes it look large and discourage the better player. I felt the white head had little impact and I soon got used to it. The club generally felt very compact but also easy to hit from all lies.

I would recommend this to anyone looking for a quality rescue no matter what brand of club they prefer.
		
Click to expand...

Strange that you find it fits in between your 4 iron and 5 wood.I replaced my 2 iron with a 09 resgue TP 19*,and its an almost exact swap yardage wise,although its far more versatile and hits the ball higher.
I hit my 3 iron about 200-210 yards carry,the rescue 19* is more like 230-240 yards carry.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 19, 2011)

Strange that you find it fits in between your 4 iron and 5 wood. I hit my 3 iron about 200-210 yards carry,the rescue 19* is more like 230-240 yards carry.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a long way for a rescue! My rescue flight is quite high and lands soft and the wood is low and runs long. Is yours a lot lower?

My 4 iron is about 190, 19* is 210 and 5 wood is about 225 off the fairway.


I admit they are a little too close but I cannot afford to buy any more clubs so I live with what I have.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jun 19, 2011)

Strange that you find it fits in between your 4 iron and 5 wood. I hit my 3 iron about 200-210 yards carry,the rescue 19* is more like 230-240 yards carry.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a long way for a rescue! My rescue flight is quite high and lands soft and the wood is low and runs long. Is yours a lot lower?

My 4 iron is about 190, 19* is 210 and 5 wood is about 225 off the fairway.


I admit they are a little too close but I cannot afford to buy any more clubs so I live with what I have.
		
Click to expand...

I'd describe it as a mid-high flight,its certainly a lot higher than my 2 iron,and to be honest,i've never considered myself anything more than an average ball striker.


----------

